# Urnex Cafiza 2 Coffee Equipment Cleaning Powder



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

A bottle of the Fracino own brew cleaning stuff is about £10 but the £10 postage makes it VERY expensive.

This Urnex stuff is a similar price but without the ridiculous postage.

Would you clean a Fracino with it?

Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I use Urnex, really good stuff, I use their Dezcal for descaling as well. I cant compare the Fracino stuff, but its just like using a different brand of washing up liquid, it will do your machine no harm.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Urnex / Cafiza / Puly Caf all the same!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Infact if you haven't purchased yet, I have a spare pot, I bought some Cafiza instead of Dezcal once and ended up with a kg of extra Cafiza.

I now have a spare 556g one if you want it for the cost of postage.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

EXCELLENT - wrap it up and post it (how do I send the money? PayPal?)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Bruce Boogie said:


> EXCELLENT - wrap it up and post it (how do I send the money? PayPal?)


Shoot me a PM with your address, I'll send it snail mail so its cheap and let you know how much it cost.


----------

